# Getting My PFS Ready for Urban Shooting ;- )



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is a pic of my PFS, bought the frame off of D. Nelson. The frame is light small and very simple. I will be dying it black in a few days to "Funk it Out" a bit.

I'm hoping it will fit in an Altoids tin, but I'm not so sure. She will be used as a small EDC, but with some power, capable of getting a pigeon, crow, or ? at reasonable range from 10 to 25 yds for sure !

She is powered up with 1745 singles and is launching .36gr lead balls :- ) Tubes are 8.5" fork to pouch and my draw is 38+". I think she will fit in my breast pocket vest very nicely ;- )

These .36 leads should fly pretty good and have a wallop, especially for the size of the slingshot profile.









wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks promising!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Cant wait to see a kill with it, also looking forward to the colorization!

I think Oneproudmexican has taken squirrel with single 1745s.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Should fly fast, however a 7 inchtube length woukd be more appropriate to your draw kength to max out the power of the tubes.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

looking good... i also carry an pfs.. billhays pfs... i use flats...



D.Nelson said:


> Cant wait to see a kill with it, also looking forward to the colorization!
> 
> I think Oneproudmexican has taken squirrel with single 1745s.


oneproundmexican did take a squirell with singles... but with 50 draw length... he was using 10 or 12 inch long tubes. i use a setup with shorter draw length and 9 inch long tubes on pigeons...


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

When I was on campus I carried lead balls, A lot less ricochet. Still gotta be carefull though in an urban environment. I caught some squirrels with .40 cal lead balls so that set up should work and I am aslo looking forward to some kill pics with it. I should order some 1745 and chorny them, I'm starting to get curious what kind of speeds I could get out of 1745


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Nicholson said:


> When I was on campus I carried lead balls, A lot less ricochet. Still gotta be carefull though in an urban environment. I caught some squirrels with .40 cal lead balls so that set up should work and I am aslo looking forward to some kill pics with it. I should order some 1745 and chorny them, I'm starting to get curious what kind of speeds I could get out of 1745


I'm tempted, but I'm not going to touch your campus balls.

I will let this pass. Difficult, but I've summoned my total resources of discipline.

: )


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Looks like a deadly combo to me! Good hunting


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here PFS in its temporary home, a soap box !!!!

Included are the PFS, about 35 rounds of .36 ammo and of course the soap box (that I bought at Walmart). Bring on Africa's Big Five ;- )









wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, in the last four hours I went to Africa to see how the lead balls and the PFS would do. Did not have much time as I flew over and back (and boy are my arms tired) !

Got off only a couple of shots across the river bank ~45 yds, and I would say the PFS with .36 lead balls and the 1745 single tubes did pretty good. What ya all think ;- )









wll


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

You're ready..


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

wll said:


> Well, in the last four hours I went to Africa to see how the lead balls and the PFS would do. Did not have much time as I flew over and back (and boy are my arms tired) !
> 
> Got off only a couple of shots across the river bank ~45 yds, and I would say the PFS with .36 lead balls and the 1745 single tubes did pretty good. What ya all think ;- )
> 
> ...


 "aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah".


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Crocodile Dundee would be proud! I think....


----------



## eagle_eye0214 (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow


----------

